# 2008 UFHORA National Championship Races, Leesburg, FL - Results



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

2008 UFHORA National Championship Races

Host by the FHORA @ Mircle Mile Raceway in Leesburg, FL


Here are qualifiers results:


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Race Results -


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

A great weekend of racing.. it's a shame more people weren't there to enjoy it. 

It was my first Nationals event,.. I'm addicted now.. (As if I wasn't already?!) 

Already dreaming about next year! Hope to see everyone there..

-Robbie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting the results. I wish I could have made this one too.


----------

